

Adsense will allow integration of other ad networks [video] - snewe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HyJPOVLd3I

======
snewe
Here is the story:

[http://adsense.blogspot.com/2009/08/getting-most-revenue-
fro...](http://adsense.blogspot.com/2009/08/getting-most-revenue-from-
every.html)

Seems like direct competition with PubMatic.

